# 20g Exos



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What do you think about mayby a dozen exos in a 20H tank. Filtration would be some ehiem cannister filter like 2217 or their wetdry cannister so filtration wouldnt be a problem if i set this tank up. My main concern is tank size as im not overly familiar with the general rules of number of fish in differnt tanksizes.

Also, what would other fish be for a 20H? Id be looking for something either predatory, a colourful show like fish or a fish that i may be able to breed and have the parents raise the babies.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't put exo's in a 20g cuz you'd only be able to get a dozen or so. With only a dozen their more likely to pick each other off and in a 20g the weaker fish won't have that many places to hide to protect themselves.

As for something colorful and peaceful that will breed I'd get some German Blue Rams. They're beautiful fish and peaceful so you could put some tetras in the tank with them to make the tank even nicer. You could talk to your LFS about buying the babies if you breed them and you could make some money


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think a dozen exodons in a 20 gallon would be fine for ya.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive considered rams, though if i do rams id probably want palted and i may want to try just hardscaping as oppsed to having plants too. Something like a trio of zebra plecos would be cool though i doubt it would be that active and im not sure about spending like 200$ each


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

All exotic pleco tanks are really cool man, theirs some expensive and cool looking ones. Zebras


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

YA id love a group of zebras as they arnt massive like common plecos but even a small group is like 500$ plus. The cheapest i have seen is 125$ plus shipping so for 3 it would be about 425$ after shipping and i dont know if i want to spend that on a fish that i havnt seriously kept yet.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ive seen some good specials before on zebras, try mfk or ww.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Most fish stores won't buy German Blue Ram fry.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Ive considered rams, though if i do rams id probably want palted and i may want to try just hardscaping as oppsed to having plants too. Something like a trio of zebra plecos would be cool though i doubt it would be that active and im not sure about spending like 200$ each


I would stick with your original idea, if you lose any you won't be too upset about it, on the other hand if you lose any of your zebra plecos due to aggression over territories well you know, $200 plus down the drain.


----------

